# Circuito con Flips Flops y temporizador



## pedazzo (Feb 23, 2007)

Hola a Todos.

La verdad soy nuevo en el foro, llegue aqui buscando información sobre unos circuitos que tengo que montar para mis clases. Por un lado el profesor nos mando a realizar, a mis compañeros y a mi, un circuito que mostrara progresivamente los ultimos numeros de los documentos de identificacion de los integrantes del grupo, en total 4 numeros. El asunto es facil si lo hago con circuitos normales y compuertas logicas, el problema esta en que nos pidio que lo hicieramos con FF y nisiquiera nos explico que eran, ademas hay que colocarle un temporizador 555. La verdad solo encontramos teoria al respecto pero muy pocos datos de como deberia estar montado el circuito.

Por otro lado se nos pidio realizar una fuente de voltaje variable entre 0 y 15 voltios, osea el minimo debe ser 0 y no 0.5 o algo asi; y el maximo debe ser 15 y no 15.5. He encontrado varios circuitos de modelo, y he reslizado uno yo mismo, pero no tengo Circuit Maker para probarlo, y por otro lado me han aconsejado utilzar un puente rectificador de 4 diodos. 

Les agradesco toda la información que pudieran darme al respecto y de antemano muchas Gracias
[/b]


----------



## canales (Feb 23, 2007)

Hola Pedazzo.

Pués figurate que no entiendo lo realmente debes hacer con los flip flops. Tal vez te podrías explicar un poco mejor, para así darte sugerencias y comentarios al respecto.

Buen día....


----------



## pedazzo (Feb 23, 2007)

Osea, el profesor nos pidio hacer un circuito contador, solo que lo que iba a contar son 4 numeros, esos numeros son los ultimos numeros de nuestros documnentos de identificacion, osea algo asi como 3,8,5,7; el circuito debe mostrar por disp`lay esos numeros en ese orden y hacerlo constantemente, osea 3,8,5,7,3,8,5,7,3,8,5,7.............. etc. Para esto realice los calculos con compuertas simples (and, or, nand......) pero el profesor me dijo que debia ser con flips flops y ademas para que fuera contador debia incluir un 555


----------



## canales (Feb 26, 2007)

Hola Pedazzo.

El circuito que necesitas es un contador síncrono. Primero, quiero explicarte lo que es un flip flop.
Un flip flop (FF) es un dispositivo electrónico que posee la capacidad de almacenar dos bit, cada uno es de valor contrario al otro.  Las salidas de los flip flop (FF) se simbolizan así Q y Q' (Q negado). Por ejemplo: si Q=1, entonces Q'=0. El estado de las salidas dependerá del estado de las entradas, que en todos caso, eso depende del tipo de FF que se use. Se puede usar un  FF J-K, un FF D, o un FF S-R. Cada uno tiene su tabla de estados, la cual se utiliza para hacer los diseños de circuito. Puedes encontrar información acerca de los FF's en estas páginas: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flip-flop_(electronics)
http://www.unicrom.com/ElectronicaDigital.asp

A como te dije al principio, lo que necesitas es un contador síncrono. Para saber acerca del diseño de este tipo de contadores puedes consultar: http://medusa.unimet.edu.ve/sistemas/bpis03/dise_de_contadores.htm 

Ajunto a este post el diseño del contador que yo hice tomando en cuenta la secuencia de conteo que tú me dístes como ejemplo (3,8,5,7,3,8,5,7,3,8,5,7.............. )

Espero haberte ayudado.

Buen día.....


----------



## antoniojapa23 (May 17, 2009)

Hola mi duda es un contador como lo calculas por flip flop,yo por ejemplo me interesa uno 1,3,7,7,1,3,7,7,es una secuencia pero no me he dado idea gracias de antemano


----------



## JvLIO (May 18, 2009)

usa la tabla de excitacion de los ff


----------



## enrike22 (Dic 1, 2009)

hola, necesito ayuda para realizar un contador sincrono ascendente de 4 bits con FF-JK o c.i. 7476


----------



## MrCarlos (Dic 4, 2009)

Hola enrike22

Espero te sirva el ejemplo de la imagen adjunta

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## manuelguillen (Feb 15, 2012)

hola porfavor necesito ayuda con un 7476 nose k pines quedan libres estoy realizando un contador de 0 a 9 a base de pulsos ase dias k estoy con este proyecto y aun no me sale por favor ayudenme 
como debo instlara los pines de preset? los instalo o no? porfavor


----------



## MrCarlos (Feb 16, 2012)

Hola manuelguillen

Según como necesites que funcione tus Flip-Flop’s.
Probablemente te sirva el conectar esas entradas al Vcc.
Ve si te sirve de ejemplo el circuito contenido en la imagen adjunta.

Saludos 
a sus ordenes


----------



## DJ DRACO (Feb 16, 2012)

manuelguillen ahi te pasaron los esquemas electronicos perfectamente terminados, con todas las conexiones, sólo te queda tomar eso y agregarle el conversor BCD


----------



## oztacen (Nov 9, 2012)

este es un temporizador de 9 a 0 , también puede ampliarse de 99 a 00. diseñado por mi ...con entrada 4 bits. podemos ponerle aquí un teclado matricial..y hacerlo funcionar...
tan solo ingresas un numero de 4 bits y luego cargas el numero accionando cargar (de 0 a 1) en un tiempo determinado la carga paralela sera activada "0" y cargara el numero ingresado y luego solo se pondra en "1" y contara descendentemente hasta llegar a "0" donde se detendra y esperara otra carga.


----------

